# BRIWAX on Boiled Linseed Oil - White Oak



## bdean (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

I was wondering if I could put BRIWAX over Boiled Linseed Oil. I have a piece of 2x4 reclaimed American Oak, I think white, that I made into a Pots and Pan rack for my kitchen. I put two coats of BLO and love the look, but it needs "something else", and I was wondering if Briwax would give my what I was looking for. 

I'm looking for a nice satin finish. 

What are my options?

Kind regards,
Brett


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The wood looks more like red oak to me. You can put Bri-wax over linseed oil but I wouldn't recommend it for use in the kitchen. Briwax is bad to water spot and with normal kitchen cleaning I think you will have problems with the finish. I think you would have better luck putting tung oil over the linseed oil. Tung oil is waterproof.


----------



## bdean (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, Tung Oil it is. Thank you. :thumbsup:





Steve Neul said:


> The wood looks more like red oak to me. You can put Bri-wax over linseed oil but I wouldn't recommend it for use in the kitchen. Briwax is bad to water spot and with normal kitchen cleaning I think you will have problems with the finish. I think you would have better luck putting tung oil over the linseed oil. Tung oil is waterproof.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bdean said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering if I could put BRIWAX over Boiled Linseed Oil. I have a piece of 2x4 reclaimed American Oak, I think white, that I made into a Pots and Pan rack for my kitchen. I put two coats of BLO and love the look, but it needs "something else", and I was wondering if Briwax would give my what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


 







I would not use wax over the BLO. I would let the BLO cure, and use a satin oil base interior varnish, or a satin oil base polyurethane. IMO, either of those would offer more durability than wax or another oil.






















.


----------

